# Back in from the surf



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Went out about 4 pm .Water clear looked great
Blues every cast 16 to 18 inchers.30 fish in about 2 hrs.And I sure am glad I had my 40 in beach towel with me so I could wrap up that over sized drum I kept.  Just kidding
Flfisherman.  We respect your opinion.
Picked up some sandfleas for the pompano in 
the am.Let you all know how I made out 
tomorrow.

T-----Lines

Kozlow


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

good one kozlow


----------

